# Dogs saved from the Slaughter in China



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

One looks like a husky to me, I dont know how its legal 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1378738/Hundreds-dogs-set-slaughtered-food-rescued-Chinese-activists.html


----------

